# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  reset σε κομβο μεσω τηλε - χειρισμου

## akakios

Καλημερα,

Με αφορμη ενα ποστ για το gsm-τηλεχειρισμος αναρωτιομουν γιατι θελουμε gsm συσκευη. ???

Αν χρησιμοποιησουμε κατι σαν το παρακατω (τελειως τυχαια συσκευη) 
δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε την δουλεια μας?

TERACOM_TCW181B__50787e33ea285.png


*Short Description*
TCW181B-CM is 8-channel Ethernet relay board, which is designed to work in IP-based networks. 
The device is managed by WEB interface, SNMP programs or user application over HTTP/XML API commands. 
It can be used as stand-alone device or as a part of control and monitoring systems. 
Αll eight relays of device can be activated independently or simultaneously.
TCW181B-CM has one digital input, which can works either in "dry contact" or "logic level" modes, hardware selectable. 
Every change of status of the input can generate e-mail, if this function is enable.


Το σκεπτικο μου ειναι το εξης...

Εχουμε ενα κομβο οπου αποτελειται απο αρκετα RB τα οποια συνδεονται μεταξυ τους με switch.
Δεν γινεται να πεσουν ολα τα λινκ ταυτοχρονα ουτε επισης να κολλησουν ολα τα RB ταυτοχρονα.

Ετσι δεν ειναι? η σκεφτομαι λαθος? 

Επομενως εστω μεσα απο ενα λινκ θα φτασουμε στη συσκευη μας οπου μεσα απο το web interface θα κανουμε reset οπου χρειαζεται η απλα θα ενεργοποιησουμε οποια ρελε θελουμε.

Επισης τι περισσοτερο εχουμε να κερδισουμε απο το αντιστοιχο GSM reset system?

----------


## NetTraptor

Το σκεπτικό είναι ότι υπάρχει πάντα ο Murphy's law και ότι είναι να πάει στραβά κάτι ταυτόχρονα θα πάει. 

Αλλιώς αν θες κάτι παρόμοιο πάρε ένα poe switch. Το ίδιο πράγμα θα πετύχεις αλλά θα εξακολουθείς να έχεις ένα αδύνατο σημείο πάντα. To switch.  :: 

Πρέπει πάντα να σκέφτεσαι το χειρότερο σενάριο και να έχεις full redunduncy αν θες να έχει νόημα αυτό που κάνεις. 

Βεβαία Για full redundancy θα ήθελες 2 switch, many routers, 2 reset devices, 2 power paths αλλά το τραβάμε λίγο. 

Το έπιασες το νόημα φαντάζομαι.

----------


## mikemtb

ειναι και αυτο...TCW122B-CM (λιγο πιο οικονομικο)
πιστευω απο την μικρη μου εμπειρια, οτι τα RB δεν πολυ κολλανε τοσο ωστε να χρειαζοναι power cycle.
αυτα που κολλανε ειναι τα Τpc.
ναι αλλα αυτος που εχει Τpc, συνηθως δεν εχει ΚΑΙ Rb, αρα δεν τον βολευει η λυση σου. (αν και πολυ ενδιαφερον προιον)
επισεις με ενα παλιοτηλ, το κοστος ειναι πολυ μικροτερο. ?
Ας συνεχισουν την κουβεντα οι πιο ειδικοι  ::

----------


## akakios

Με ενα παλιο τηλεφωνο οπως λες ειναι πολλα τα προβληματα. 
π.χ. μια εξοδος αρα θελουμε πολλα τηλεφωνα.
Λανθασμενη ενεργοποιηση απο τυχαια κληση αγνωστου. 
και πολλα αλλα που εχουν αναλυθει σε αλλο ποστ και δεν χρειαζεται να το κανουμε και εδω. 
απλα τι πλεονεκτηματα εχουμε με ενα αντιστοιχο gsm σε συγκριση με ενα απλο ΙΡ μηχανακι δεν καταλαβα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Τελείως ανεξάρτητο recovery path  ::

----------


## gas

Μην το ψαχνετε πολυ με αυτο κανεις την δουλεια σου και ειναι αυτονομο:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cellphone-Ph...item3cd914d9d7

----------


## NetTraptor

> Μην το ψαχνετε πολυ με αυτο κανεις την δουλεια σου και ειναι αυτονομο:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cellphone-Ph...item3cd914d9d7


Σωστά. Απλά προσπαθούμε να του δώσουμε να καταλάβει γιατί αυτό και όχι το άλλο

----------


## Cha0s

> Μην το ψαχνετε πολυ με αυτο κανεις την δουλεια σου και ειναι αυτονομο:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cellphone-Ph...item3cd914d9d7


Παρέλαβα τις προάλλες ένα τέτοιο (με 3 πρίζες όμως) στα ~30ε αν θυμάμαι σωστά.

Του κότσαρα πάνω μία παλιά SIM και αν εξαιρέσεις το άθλιο κινέζικο documentation και την έλλειψη δημιουργικότητας από την μεριά των Κινέζων, την δουλειά του την κάνει μια χαρά.

Γενικά δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι θα έχεις το management plane μαζί με το data plane αν θες redanduncy.
Το management σε μεγάλα δίκτυα κλπ μπαίνει πάντα out-of band ώστε ότι και να γίνει να εξακολουθείς να έχεις πρόσβαση.

Με την χρήση TCP/IP Power Switch δεν κερδίζεις κάτι στο δίκτυο μας στην περίπτωση που κάτι πάει στραβά (και αν είναι να πάει θα πάει).
Είναι εύκολο δηλαδή να μείνεις εκτός.

Με την χρήση GSM όμως βγάζεις την διαχείριση του Power switch out of band και ότι και να γίνει στο routing σου, αν υπάρχει ρεύμα στον κόμβο θα μπορείς να ανοιγοκλείσεις τις πρίζες με ένα απλό SMS ακόμα και από ένα dumbphone.

----------


## fistikaki

ωραία! Ερώτηση: πως το ανοιγοκλείνεις; στέλνεις sms? κάνεις αναπάντητη; αν καλέσει κατά λάθος κάποιος άσχετος τι γίνεται; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gas

A: Basic setup and operation.
1. Install SIM card Installed your SIM card before power on, non-installed SIM card after power on!A short initialization time (30 seconds) after power on, related operations after initialization. GSM switch is disconnected by default.
2. Waiting for SIM card to connect the GSM network (according to local operators and signal level, usually about 1 minute to get into the network), and observe the SIG lights on the panel (the start is 1 second flash), when flash becomes 4 seconds, the proof has entered the GSM network, Then you can set and control the associated operation.
3. Set Password Must set up the user password first, GSM switch initial password is: 000000. Set Password command format: "SN + 6 old password + NEW + 6 new password. " For example, customers want set their passwords to : "123456", then he should edit the message content: "SN0000NEW123456" issued to GSM switch, if you set successfully, you will receive the message: "NEW SN SETOK NEW SN IS 123456 (New password). "The password with the power-down memory function. (Only support 0-9 Arabic numbers, otherwise it will prompt an error.)
4. Set master number GSMSW-A1 owners can set up 10 groups of master numbers, The seting format is: "SN +****(password) + SET + master numbers",send to the number of GSM switch, you can set the master numbers, such as the user's password is 1234, trying to set 13788889999 to master number, and then edit the message content: "SN1234SET13788889999" issued to GSM switch, if successfully,you will receive a message: "13788889999SETOK". Only the master number can control the outlet by dialing, when the master number dial number of GSM switch, the switch status will change, and then hang up automatically after one second, does not produce any cost. master numbers with a power-down memory function.

B: SMS Control (COM order, ON order, OFF order)
1. SN+6 passwords+COM+three socket state mark (For example: SN000000COMNFN, control SW1 ON, SW2 OFF, SW3 ON)
2. ON order control 3 switch connected at the same time: SN+6 passwords+ON
3. OFF order control 3 switch disconnected at the same time: SN+6 passwords+OFF
4. Check command: check the status of the socket: SN+6 passwords+CHECK

C: Telephone Control:
1. Setting 3 sockets ON: SW1: 1+* key SW2: 2+* key SW3: 3+* key 
2. Setting 3 sockets OFF: SW1: 1+# key SW2: 2+# key SW3: 3+# key 

D: Switch button control: through the keys of SW1 to SW3, can reversal the status of the plug of SW1 to SW3.

Οι οδηγιες ειναι για αυτο με τα τρια ac outlet

----------


## grigoris

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GSM-power-...item4ac0aa0bce

και εδω απο ντοπιο..  :: 

Για "εμας" θα ηταν χρησιμο να μπορουσες να συνδεθεις στο μηχανακι αυτο πχ με ssh και να ριξεις μια ματια οταν δεν εχεις προσβαση στο δικτυο απο καπου αλλου. Εκει βεβαια θα θελει και data plan

----------


## papako

ωραίος ο τύπος.....

στέλνει σε όλο τον κοσμο με τιμή 84λιρες = 101 ευρώ χωρίς μεταφορικά και αποκλείει την Ελλάδα από το ebay του.
από το site του μας πουλάει το ίδιο πράγμα 119 ευρω με 6 ευρώ μεταφορικά. http://plantron.gr/GSM-Power-Socket-...-thermokrasias

μπράβο του.

----------


## commando

γιατι ειναι πανακριβο η δουλεια γινεται με ενα κινητο που ειναι ρυθμισμενο βεβαια να χτυπα την δονηση οταν το παιρνει συγκεκριμενο νουμερο.Κοστος 20 ευρω μεταχειρισμενο

----------


## Gearloose

Παλαιά συζήτηση άλλα απαλά για refference παλία είχα φτιάξει το παρακάτω:
http://www.kyriazis.com/index.php/el...ebremotecontol

----------

